# Uknown algae



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

What algae is this!!!???

I have a new aquarium set up and this algae has grown in the places with the most light


----------



## ianryeng (Dec 22, 2008)

I found a really similar looking algae growing in clumps on my substrate recently, no idea what it is or where it came from. If I find out exactly what it is I will be sure to share that information.

The only thing I can really say is that I am glad that it is easily removed as it came off really easily in my case.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you try with otos?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Any algae cleaners?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

The algae on the driftwood looks like algae i have on mine. Often times, when a new piece of driftwood is put in, there's bacteria in it, and it slowly leeches out. Algae grows to eat this bacteria. It is in no way harmful to your fish or plants, if its the same stuff. Also, because its a new tank, its still cycling, so i'd expect some algae.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

This algae is over the gravel also and over the Cryptos...Still growing


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like staghorn to me... I'm assuming you are running without CO2?


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.oxydator.de/english/faqs/dosage.html

You might try something like this H2O2 doser above. A US company used to make a similar device which kept all algae and fungus out of my tanks, helped plant growth, and there were never any fish diseases until the company was merged and stopped making products.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

rhodophyta said:


> http://www.oxydator.de/english/faqs/dosage.html
> 
> You might try something like this H2O2 doser above. A US company used to make a similar device which kept all algae and fungus out of my tanks, helped plant growth, and there were never any fish diseases until the company was merged and stopped making products.


SOME GUPPYS AND OTOS HAVE TAKE TOTALLY CONTROL OVER THIS ALGAE...TOTALLY


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

The algae looks like Rhizoclonium.


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

mm .. no, it`s not Rhizoclonium, but was one of my first options


----------

